
New skype terms of use - marak830
I&#x27;m wondering if anyone with more familiarity with this subject matter (it did catch my eye, but maybe standard?) could chime in on this particular part:<p>Content. We collect content of your files and communications when necessary to provide you with the products you use. For example, if you receive an email using Outlook.com or Exchange Online, we need to collect the content of that email to deliver it to your inbox, display it to you, enable you to reply to it, and store it for you until you choose to delete it. Examples of this data include:<p>* the content of your documents, photos, music, or videos you upload to a Microsoft service such as OneDrive, as well as the content of your communications sent or received using Microsoft products such Outlook.com or Skype, including the:<p>* subject line and body of an email,
text or other content of an instant message,
audio and video recording of a video message, and audio recording and transcript of a voice message you receive or a text message you dictate.<p>How much data are they collecting here? from the looks of it... well everything?<p>If so, well i think i think i may find a new group voice client, i mainly used it for gaming, but if they are logging everything, id prefer not to...<p>But, please, if you have a better explanation, i&#x27;m always willing to listen :)
======
doctorshady
I can't speak with any familiarity to terms of service for these sorts of
things, but that does look pretty shady. If you need it, you're welcome to one
of the conference bridges I've occasionally used with some friends. This one
has become sort of a backup of a backup; 812-462-9297.

